# Our kids, and a Christian view of self



## Jack K (May 3, 2014)

I wrote down a few thoughts on some issues we're working through these days with our young teen and pre-teen, and why I'm switching (temporarily) from family Bible reading to a catechism study. Comments always appreciated.

Hey kids, what's your me-view?


----------



## Peairtach (May 3, 2014)

"Blessed are the poor in spirit" (Matt 5:3), the radical view of self of the Christian. Of course it merits some "unpacking" for adults or teenagers, as is being done to some extent by the Heidelberg Catechism.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

